# The Walking Dead. Who watches?



## Taylor Richelle (Mar 3, 2013)

So how many of you like The walking dead? Whos your favorite character? Thoughts on this season?


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 3, 2013)

I LOVE it! Darryl is my absolute favorite character! If they end up killing him off, I just might stop watching it. Lol. I actually have mixed feelings about this season though. I HATE the Governor and don't like that they have taken the focus off of the main group (Rick's group) and focused more on the Town. I don't particularly like Andrea as it is, so that adds to my dislike of the Town scenes. I want more zombies and suspense!


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2013)

I love it!!! I also like Darrell, and Glen. Sometimes a part of me that should be slapped finds Merle sexy, and that's just wrong LOL! Every Sunday it's on, I'll ask H "you know what tonight is?" (A new episode of The Walking Dead!). We both love it and H has been reading the comics, too (Christmas gift from me.). It is by far our favorite TV show


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 3, 2013)

Eew Jill, how could you? I often hate sharing my last name with that man. Lol.


----------



## Sonya (Mar 3, 2013)

I love it....count me in as a Daryl fan too! Sara I actually told my husband last night if they kill him off I will stop watching! I can't stand the Governor...and Andrea is just a stupid @$!&. I don't know about Meryl being sexy Jill, he gives me the creeps...he is one heck of an actor though! I always watch the new episodes on Mondays as I have to get up at 2am for work on Monday am and try to get to bed by 9. Monday evening watching The Walking Dead at my camp, me in one reclyner, hubby in the other (he's hooked too)...with cocktails....my favorite part of the week!


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2013)

I give me the creeps because I know Merle should, but sometimes doesn't LOL!


----------



## Sonya (Mar 3, 2013)

You're a bad girl Jill...lol


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 3, 2013)

We love the show also. I like both Dixon Brothers and most of the other characters. I think they are doing a horrible job of writing Andrea's character. She was shown to be a much stronger person last season and think they have gotten sidetracked with her this year. It's almost like they are making her this seasons Shane, someone to hate. I do like the the Governor and the town, they are someone that Rick can focus on and take out his anger on. As much as I enjoy watching walkers being killed, there needs to be another storyline as well to show that more than one pocket of people have survived. Who thinks that Darryl should hook up with Beth instead of Carol? Beth seems to be nothing more than a babysitter. Last night we watched The Mist and the actors who play Carol, Andrea and Dale were in that movie. It was fun watching them. Glad there is something to watch tonight!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 3, 2013)

LOL! I just saw Meryl in The Bone Collector (with Angelina Jolie and Denzel Washington) and I was instantly like, 'Grrr...' I had forgotten he was in it. I really do miss Dail. I liked him too. But I think Darrell is the sexist redneck ever. I'm kicking myself for not going and seeing him when he and his co-star were in the next town over from me promoting the second Boondock Saints movie. I didn't like him THEN....


----------



## chandab (Mar 3, 2013)

You guys are all warped. Sorry, I can't stand the program, but hubby watches it pretty faithfully every Sunday; so I come to the computer and go online (or sometimes I sew).


----------



## Margo_C-T (Mar 6, 2013)

I have always been a 'horror movie' fan(since the FIRST version of "The Thing"; anyone else remember that, w/ James Arness, later of 'Gunsmoke' on TV, as the monster? Anyway, so of course I love 'The Walking Dead'! ALMOST left DISH when they dropped AMC during a hiatus, berated them severely, but got busy and didn't go through w/ the hassle of changing, and sure enough, they reinstated it...albeit after the first episode ot the latest new season had run(but they reshowed it quickly).

I also like Darryl and DON'T like the horrid, evil Governor, and that dumbdumb Andrea! They've had their ups and downs, storywise, but overall, I enjoy it immensely!

Margo


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 6, 2013)

I forgot that James Arness was in that movie! Wasn't Michael Landon a werewolf in a movie also? Lots of good actors have done these silly things. I bet there are some good actors that would like to do guest spots on TWD to say they were on it. They certainly like to be on The Talking Dead to discuss it. My hubby loves to watch wrestling, so I was surprised to see CM Punk is a fanatic. Anyway, I love this show because of the acting, even the people I really don't like. The young boy who plays Carl is my favorite. Watching him grow with his character has been fun. He started out a child then changed into the serious young man he has become in such a short time. You can see the horror in his eyes, they are almost dead looking.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm sorry I tried to watch it but yuk yuk yuk it was gross! I don't know when I got to be such a wuss, I use to love a good horror flick but that was back when we went to the drive in every Saturday night.


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 6, 2013)

Actually my hubby doesn't like all of the gore, it makes him nervous. I guess this is a side affect of the illness he has had since last year so I really like it when they stick with the storylines about the characters instead of all the killing of walkers. It has become my favorite program even though I'm not a big fan of these type of shows. Debby, give it a try, I'm not sure you ever watched Dark Shadows when it was on in the 60's or even heard of it, but it really is campy like that one.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 7, 2013)

oh yes loved Dark Shadows!! I tried watching TWD a few times but it was just too gory...intestines spread all over a 60" screen....ugh no thanks lol! ...after working with the public all day I don't need to see how to kill and maim, I stick to stupid comedies



keeps me smiling!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh! It's great too see that lots of you have Daryl as your favorite! He's mine too! LOVE him! - Anyway, yeah I hate the Governor too! I'm really looking forward too the next episode! I think it should be on more then just once a week, but that's just my opinion


----------



## sundancer (Mar 8, 2013)

I dont watch the program but my son is going to interview Daryl in Nashville in a couple of weeks for a radio station. He is all excited cause he is a huge fan!

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 8, 2013)

SunDancer, tell me when and where to meet your son for this interview.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Mar 8, 2013)

Omg seriously!? So lucky!


----------



## sundancer (Mar 11, 2013)

LOL he wont tell me






If he sends me photos I will share!!

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 11, 2013)

Alright, I guess that will do.


----------



## TangoMango (Mar 16, 2013)

Daryl , RIck and Michonne, I really like the character development I have seen of Michonne lately. .


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 17, 2013)

Can't wait to see how they end this season's cliffhanger. I wonder who will be the next to die.


----------



## Sonya (Mar 18, 2013)

I can't believe there are only two episodes left...depressing.



> Can't wait to see how they end this season's cliffhanger. I wonder who will be the next to die.



I have a funny feeling that the next in Ricks group will be Hershel. They better start adding people to their group...they are getting alittle thin!


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 18, 2013)

I hope it isn't Hershel, they need his steady manner and advice. I also think Tyrees will end up with Rick, maybe Malcom if he survives the Gov'ners wrath and Andrea after she's saved from the chair. Then Rick will have a good group. Malcom could replace Hershel if he died.


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 18, 2013)

My mistake, I meant to say Milton, not Malcom.


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2013)

Regarding last night's episode... _OOOOHHHHH Man!_ It was good, but it made me sad!


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2013)

PS, have any of you all "deaded yourself"? I just did!

http://www.deadyourself.com/walkers


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 25, 2013)

I was noooot happy with last night's episode.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Mar 25, 2013)

SPOILER ALERT: DO NOT READ if you haven't seen the March 24 episode!!

I thought last night's episode was VERY powerful. I liked seeing Merle 'come around' and be somewhat 'redeemed' by his effort to help the prison group---though it was likely mostly on behalf of his brother. Great acting by all the major players of the episode, too! I usually don't, but last night, I also watched the 'follow-up' show...two of the show's major players were on...and next week, one guest will be Norman Reedus (Darryl)...who must think he's died and gone to Heaven, with all the positive attention he's getting....pretty much what all actor types long for!

BTW...I have again been surprised to learn that yet another major player is British(when he spoke in his 'natural' accent)! I love it!

Margo


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 25, 2013)

thanks for the head's up, I'll be sure to watch the Talking Dead next week. I love me some Daryl!



I think they could have done sooo much more with Merle's character, I am beyond disappointed that they took this direction. The episode felt kind of pointless to me. He was going to turn her in, then decided not to. Instead, he goes on a murder spree and misses the target. A lot happend, and yet, nothing happened. I liked that Merle showed he was human, but I wanted that to contribute to the show. Instead, Mishone is the only one who saw it. I think Hershal or one of his daughters is next to go. Everyone else has lost someone really close to them.


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 25, 2013)

It seems when someone is showcased in an episode, they die. Axel had alot to say to Carol, then was shot dead. Now Merle is front and center, he dies. Felt bad for Daryl for having to kill him. That episode reminded me of the closeness the two brothers on Supernatural have. If any of you watch that show, I love the way those two brothers interact and care for each other.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Mar 27, 2013)

I still can't believe they killed him off...I was hoping we would see more from him. I'm looking forward to the finale...I'm worried at who will go next...


----------



## Sterling (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm enjoying the Apocalypse marathon seasons 1 & 2 they're giving this week. I didn't get to start right at the beginning watching it and even tho hubby explained who was who and what had happened while I got into the swing of things, it's been fun catching up.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Mar 28, 2013)

Yep, I also have been taping the marathon episodes, though am noticing that they are skipping a few. I'm 'getting' the big picture a lot better on a second viewing, so am really enjoying it even more than the first time around...and I am one who very seldom enjoys 'reruns'!'

Margo


----------



## REO (Mar 31, 2013)

I never miss it! I watch it over & over!





Love the pic Jill! I wish they'd let me use a pic from my computer intstead of wanting me to post a public on on FB first


----------



## Margo_C-T (Mar 31, 2013)

Can't wait until this evening---but with mixed feelings, because I want to see how the season ends



--but hate for the season to be over and have that long 'dry' spell until the next one begins!





Margo


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Mar 31, 2013)

I have mixed feelings about tonight also, I want too see what happens but I'm worried they may leave it with a major clifhanger or kill someone good off! Guess we'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 31, 2013)

My husband is already in withdrawal. He keeps asking me when it starts up again. I keep telling him October. He isn't happy, lol. Can't wait until tonight to see what happens.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Mar 31, 2013)

Okay!!!! Just finished tonights season finale! Holy cow!!!! What are your thoughts!?


----------



## Carolyn R (Apr 1, 2013)

Curse my hubby and kids! I never watch zombie stuff, they watch as I sit on the sidelines playing on the iPad. I guess I was one of those slowly infected individuals that began to turn as my body was infected, LOL. I suddenly found myself yelling at the tv last night, "you have a great shot, how can you trust him after what he just did? Shoot the governor you idiots!" and of course, I won't ruin it for others who havent seen it, but I was saying,"no, no, not ------!" Now I have to wait until October for new episodes, thanks hubby and kids.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Apr 1, 2013)

Carolyn R said:


> Curse my hubby and kids! I never watch zombie stuff, they watch as I sit on the sidelines playing on the iPad. I guess I was one of those slowly infected individuals that began to turn as my body was infected, LOL. I suddenly found myself yelling at the tv last night, "you have a great shot, how can you trust him after what he just did? Shoot the governor you idiots!" and of course, I won't ruin it for others who havent seen it, but I was saying,"no, no, not ------!" Now I have to wait until October for new episodes, thanks hubby and kids.


hahaha this makes me laugh! I was never into the zombie stuff either, but I decided to give the Walking Dead a shot and now I'm addicted! I was yelling at the tv last night too!


----------



## lucky seven (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow, the whole show was great. I have always enjoyed watching the changes in Carl as he grew older but his total lack of humanity surprised even me. He needs someone to help him deal with his anger. Maybe Daryl? He looks up to him. And it looks like the gov. will be back next year. Really looking forward to next season. And it looks like Lori's ghost is finally at rest, Andrea went out with class. Too bad they killed off all of the people the fans didn't like. If you read the comments on the walking dead website, the ones that have died on this show are the ones the fans don't like.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Apr 1, 2013)

Carolyn R...that's EXACTLY what I was yelling last night! 'SHOOT HIM WHILE YOU STILL CAN!"...arrggghhh!!! Now the crazy b...... may be around to cause even more grief! But....drama requires conflict, so .... I practically stood up and cheered for Glen and Maggie...but like others, found Carl's action very disturbing. I watched the 'aftershow', 'Talking Dead', last night, though usually don't (wanted to see Norman Reedus as himself); a comment I found interesting was that Rick brought the remaining Woodbury residents back to join their group was to help bring Carl back to his humanity. I thought it a valid point.

Also, found the finale a powerful episode...the outcome not what some might have thought, and intriguing as to how the storyline will move forward next fall....CAN'T WAIT!!

Margo


----------



## Sonya (Apr 2, 2013)

I watched the finale last night. I loved it....I thought I would be happy to see Andrea go bye bye, but I wasn't. I was disappointed they killed Milton off too. I'm hoping next season Lori's ghost doesn't show up, I didn't like that aspect of the show. Now we all have to wait until October!


----------



## Jill (Apr 2, 2013)

I loved the season finale, and it wasn't the first time this ZOMBIE show had me in tears! Best thing on TV, and I can't wait until OCTOBER


----------

